# 700x25c + CR1 compatibility?



## mpk (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi all

Will 25c tires rub any portion of the rear triangle of a '12 CR1?

I just sold my '08 CR1 Team to offset the purchase of a new CR1 Elite, and the 23c Michelin Pro3s I had on my '08 barely fit between the chainstays. I can't eyeball the clearance on the new bike because it's in transit and I'd like to order the tires so they're here and ready to be mounted when the bike arrives (Boston area roads are unkind).

Anyone successfully running a 25c tire? Which one?

Thanks much,
Matt


----------



## slegros (Sep 22, 2009)

Both a 700x25 Michelin Krylion and 700x25 Michelin Pro 3 fit on my friend's 2011 CR1. You just have to make sure the rear wheel is true, and properly dished. There is not much clearance and most factory wheels will be a bit off.


----------

